# FS: Locally bred shrimps



## Itchy (Apr 17, 2012)

I have some locally bred shrimps available . 
I will be adding to the list when other shrimps are available.

Gold back yellow







$3.25 or 10/$30

Blue dreams







$6 each or 10/$50

Bloody mary







$6 each or 10/$50

Pumpkin shrimp







$3 each 10/$27

Sulawesi Cardinals







$15 each or 5/$65

Please contact me through PM, email or text. Will reply asap 
[email protected]
604-719-4252

Cheers,
Tim Lin


----------



## devonb (Jan 5, 2015)

Got some blue dreams from Tim a little while ago. All doing great and he's a good guy. Definitely recommend.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

What is thethe last pic of the shrimps are OEBT?


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

tang daddy said:


> What is thethe last pic of the shrimps are OEBT?


I think that's what they are!


----------



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

Mark this for late. good stuff.


----------



## Itchy (Apr 17, 2012)

Forgot to put the name, its Orange eye royal blue tiger.


----------



## Rippfluid (Jun 3, 2017)

I just picked up some of the blue dreams. All of Tim's shrimp look great. I highly recommend.


----------



## Itchy (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words my friends. I will have more selection to add to my collection in the near future 
I will keep everyone updated.

Cheers
Tim Lin


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Tim, fantastic oebt, they are great and couldn't be happier with them, thank you very much!!!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Itchy said:


> I have some locally bred shrimps available .
> I will be adding to the list when other shrimps are available.
> 
> Blue dreams
> ...


Beautiful shrimp!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Great guy .Highly recommend.Tim Dwarf crayfish from auction are doing great.Thx
Jody


----------



## Itchy (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you Jody for the kind words. Good to hear you were able to get the crayfish and they are doing well.
How are the shrimps doing?


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

All doing good.The Killifish I got are also doing well.I was at Karl`s place who sold them at auction.He has the best Killis and has won several awards for them.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

The OEBT are next on my list I've wanted them forever but need to make sure i know how to care for them 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itchy (Apr 17, 2012)

fraggalrock said:


> Beautiful shrimp!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

fraggalrock said:


> The OEBT are next on my list I've wanted them forever but need to make sure i know how to care for them
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I picked up some of tims oebt ... gorgeous shrimp, super healthy and all doing well. Great guy to deal with.


----------



## Lysis (Oct 31, 2017)

Picked up some blue dreams, good guy and good shrimp


----------



## craig's tanks (Apr 28, 2010)

Would you an order to Kelowna, BC?


----------



## Itchy (Apr 17, 2012)

I have PM you .


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

still some shrimp available?


----------

